# Merry Christmas to all



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

Merry Christmas to all forum members and guests. I hope you have a verry jolly time and make sure you leave the milk and cookies out for Santa. Some carrots for the raindeer too.

Have Fun People!!:victory:


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

isnt this forum sposed to be locked....to everyone?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

merry xmas to all


----------



## RedApostle (Nov 24, 2007)

happy jesus birthday..!

woo!


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

cccp_one said:


> isnt this forum sposed to be locked....to everyone?


hah, owned.

merry christmas, may your dice roll nothing but sixes. (cept for leadership tests, that would suck.)


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

cccp_one said:


> isnt this forum sposed to be locked....to everyone?





Cadian81st said:


> hah, owned.



damn, that was low

*throws pie at cadian*


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

I didn't leave any carrots out for the reindeer, but I did leave out some turnips for the hogfather's flying swine.

To those of you up north, hope you thaw out before spring.

For some of my fellow countrymen, hope the ground dries up a tad as well. 
(We've been in drought for years, and suddenly, over the last week or so, torrential rains have turned several town into swamps.)


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

haha~merry xmas to all, and once again, have you been good, or bad?
hehehe~cherry mistmas


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

wee! my tallarn army lies wrapped under the tree....


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Aye a merry christmas to one and all, hope everybody is having a blast! 

And while I'm at it, best wihes for 2008!

Has been an absolute pleasure hanging around here the last half year,
so many thanks for that!


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Happy holiday's everyone. Have a good and safe holiday season.


----------



## PAw (Dec 20, 2007)

*is sprawled out on the floor because of it being 41 C*
MERRY BLOODY CHRISTMAS


----------

